# Перемычка для плечевых ремней



## helenal (10 Апр 2019)

Добрый день. Подскажите где можно купить соединитель ремней на спине для баяна ребенка 8 лет. Желательно в Москве.


----------



## acco (10 Апр 2019)

Как вариант - 
https://www.livemaster.ru/item/2061...umenty-peremychka-dlya-plechevyh-remnej-bayan


----------



## zet10 (11 Апр 2019)

Нахожусь в Москве! Приезжайте,цена вопроса 500 руб! Если интересно напишите в личку, к сожалению в сообщениях не рекомендовано давать контакты.


----------



## acco (11 Апр 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Если интересно напишите в личку


Новички не могут писать ЛС  
Когда 5 сообщений на форуме пройдут модерацию (чтобы понять что человек адекватный и умеет писать там где нужно и как нужно),
тогда автоматически переходит в Пользователь и нет ограничений и ЛС есть.


----------



## helenal (11 Апр 2019)

Vadims Karnickis написал(а):


> Как вариант -
> https://www.livemaster.ru/item/2061...umenty-peremychka-dlya-plechevyh-remnej-bayan


Спасибо. Этот вариант я тоже нашла, оставила на крайний случай.


----------



## vev (11 Апр 2019)

Лучше сюда глянуть...

Александр Поелуев дает много очень правильных и интересных советов... Посмотрите... Вполне возможно, что и ремешок не понадобится. Мне он совсем не помог. Ремешок...


----------

